# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  08 Neil Pryde Alpha mit Angleitschwchen

## lnesurfer65

Hallo Leute ,
ich hoffe Ihr knnt mir helfen.
Ich habe mir ein 2008 er Neil Pryde Alpha in der Gre 5,8 zugelegt.Dazu einen 2008 er X6 Mast.
Das Problem : Trotz korrekter eingestellter Vorlieks und Achterliekslnge hat das Segel nicht genug Druck.Vergleichen tue ich das mit meinem alten 5.7 er Gun wave Segel.Ich brauche einfach mehr Wind um ins Gleiten zu kommen.Dazu kommt das das Segel beim Aufriggen viel Zug im Vorlieksbereich bentigt , was ich so bei dieser Grsse so nicht kenne ( surfe seit 25 Jahren ).Ansonsten ist das Segel top, auch bei Starkwind habe ich keine Druckpunktwanderungen .
Mein Board : 2007 Starboard evo 75 xtv 
Mein Gewicht : 75 kg
Was mache ich verkehrt ? oder ist das Alpha einfach nur angleitschwach gegenber meinem 2004 Gun Segel?

vielen Dank schon mal

----------


## concasurfdude

Hallo,

dem Alpha sagt man eigentlich keine Angleitschwche nach. Aus eigener Erfahrung mit einem NeilPryde Excess aus 2007 kann ich dir fr den unteren Windbereich empfehlen, sowohl etwas weniger Vor- als auch Achterliekspannung als angegeben anzulegen.
Gerade 1 cm weniger Spannung am Achterliek machen beim Angleiten im unteren Windbereich bei mir sehr viel aus.

Du solltest dich langsam an den richtigen Trimm herantasten. Die Herstellerangaben sind oft nicht optimal.

Gruss

Christian

----------


## surfaff

Hi Lnesurfer, ich fahre das expression 5,7 mit einem 85 liter board so ab 17 knoten. Bei welchem Wind mchtest Du das Alpha denn fahren? Mit einem 76 liter board bentigst Du wohl schon etwas mehr wind. Vom Alpha weiss ich, dass es ein prima Segel ist. NP hat ab 2008 eigentlich wieder etwas Vorliekspannung raus genommen. Die 2007er bentigen mehr Vorliekspannung. Soweit ich weiss ist das Alpha eher ein On-shore segel .. getrimmt wird es daher eher bers Schothorn und nicht so sehr bers Vorlieck. Ich denke auch .. spiel mit dem trimm.

Gre Frank.

----------


## The Bartman

Hi Lnesurfer,

I have a few NP Search sails, latest one a 6.2 from 2005 (the Search was renamed Alpha later). I weigh 73kg, so quite comparable with you, and I sail a 83L JP RWW. I recently shifted my Search sails for Zones (3.5, 4.0, 4.7) and a Combat (5.3), but I still keep the Search 6.2 for low wind days.  

NP in general requires quite a lot of downhaul tension compared to some other brands, so it could very well be that you have to pull much harder than with the Gun (I don't have experience with Gun). 

I don't recognise the issue with angleiten. My Search has quite some profile and power. To get the right trim, I normally fully pull out the downhaul (lots of tension required!) and than, depending on wind, release it just a little to get some extra profile and power. As I'm also a lightweight, I usually keep a lot of downhaul for more control. Outhaul is less critical, but don't over-tension it.

What could be the case is that you're used to a sail which is more "pumpable". The Search has a rather stiff profile, especially if you sail with lower downhaul tension. It gives a good deal of power, but it doesn't let you make a few quick pumps as easy as with a softer sail. That's something I recognise if I compare the Search with my new Zones. If this is the case, you should try a softer mast and use more downhaul. 

If you're looking for a softer feel, I can also recommend using RDM masts instead of SDM: my Search sails became much more soft and easier to handle when I started using RDMs in them (eventhough NP at that time still kept recommending SDM). They don't need to be the expensive NP Combat ones: I use the 100% carbon ones from Gun and they do fine. Maybe borrow one from a friend to try it out!

Good luck!

The Bartman

----------


## frorider

Hi Lnesurfer,
ich kann nicht direkt zu GUN vergleichen, kann Dir aber meine Erfahrung mit dem Segel sagen:
Ich wiege 75 kg, habe das 2007er Alpha in 6.2 mit 95% RDM-Mast und bin in aller Regel am Losgleiten wenn es die anderen noch nicht sind bzw. mindestens 1 qm mehr dabei haben. Ich trimme bei wenig Wind nur das oberste Feld mit leichtem loose leech und am Schothorn mit wenig Zug. Probier ein bichen herum ...
brigens hat ein Freund von mir das 2006er Search (Alpha-Vorgnger) in 6.2 mit 95% Mast im Einsatz und seither sein 6.5er Gun nicht mehr aufgebaut.

----------


## windfinder59

Hallo,

ich kann es nur unterstreichen, das Alpha ist sicher ein gutes Segel, welches allerdings nicht ganz einfach zu trimmen ist. Bei meinem 5,4 Alpha 2009 bin ich nach vielen Versuchen bei folgender Einstellung angekommen: im Vorliek 2 cm unter Herstellerempfehlung (selbst dafr sind Brenkrfte erforderlich) und beim Schothorn entsprechend den Verhltnissen. Gefhlt komme ich mit dem 5,4 er Alpha schneller ins Gleiten als mit meinem alten 5,7er. Ich habe auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt einen RDM-Mast zu testen, da ich so wahrscheinlich noch einen greren Spielraum habe.

Gre

----------

